# Do you smoke your brisket fat side up or down?



## Cartman

I realize we all have our tried and true personal techniques on cooking a brisket. I'm curious as to how many prefer fat side up or down while smoking.


----------



## Kenneth R. Ayala

Fat side up


----------



## manintheboat

Most will say up, because that is the more popular technique. Try it for yourself if you ever cook 2 briskets. Cook one with the fat down and one up and see for yourself.


----------



## Fisher Lou

Great poll. Never though about fat side down. I will try both next time like mainintheboat said. Great suggestion.


----------



## wisslbritches

Fat up so the juices flow down into the meat.

Similary, if I have a fat cap on a pork butt, I cook fat side down. Since a pork butt is a longer cook (to get to pullin' temp anyway), the fat helps to keep the bottom from getting overdone.


----------



## Cazador

I have always cooked them fat up for the reasons stated above, BUT the last one I did was fat down. I know the next one I do will be fat down, and if it turns out like the last so will the next one, and the next one... 

Yeah, it turned out pretty good. What convinced me to try it again was the fact that I had a hard time controlling my temp and the fat kept it from charring on the bottom. I couldn't tell a difference other than that.


----------



## sea ray

Cazador said:


> I have always cooked them fat up for the reasons stated above, BUT the last one I did was fat down. I know the next one I do will be fat down, and if it turns out like the last so will the next one, and the next one...
> 
> Yeah, it turned out pretty good. What convinced me to try it again was the fact that I had a hard time controlling my temp and the fat kept it from charring on the bottom. I couldn't tell a difference other than that.


I agree, helps keep from overcooking. Now if you reheat one, do the fat up to keep from drying out .


----------



## Cartman

How often do yall baste the flat?


----------



## ifish2

Cartman, most of us use dry rubs, so you don't have to baste at all!


----------



## rangers57

I do both cook start with the fat up then I flip it with the fat side. Not to hijack your thread but how many of you cook your brisket wrapped in foil


----------



## manintheboat

rangers57 said:


> I do both cook start with the fat up then I flip it with the fat side. Not to hijack your thread but how many of you cook your brisket wrapped in foil


I always wrap my briskets in foil.


----------



## Bukmstr

Always fat side down for me. I will wrap at the end of the cook with foil and only then flip to fat side up. Like some others have said, I then rest the brisket wrapped in towels in an ice chest for a few hours. I then open it up to cool and put it in the fridge until the next day to slice. Works perfect for me......


----------



## ccrocker1313

Fat side up just like I sleep.....


----------



## Magnolia

Fat side up and I have a tough time not cutting pieces off while cooking since I get hungry from smelling it cook. No foil used.


----------



## polishciv

i used to work at Pappas BBQ and it was a dry rub with fat side up and alternating heel/toe throughout the rack. smoked with mesquite/hickory (you could use cherry/pecan) at around 225-250 for like 10-18 hours depending on size and such... and then take it out and just let it sit for a bit. then separate lean/loose cuts of meat, trim and set it in the warmer til someone places an order.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Fat side up. I use a combination of a wet rub and then a thick dry rub. Smoke for 12 to 15 hours total at 210f to 225f ( at the grill surface ). At about 10 to 12 hours or once I get an internal temperature of about 180f, I wrap it in foil for another 2 to 3 hours. 
Pull it off the smoker and wrap in a towel and place in a ice chest for 2 hours.
Pull it out of the cooler, open the foil and let cool to below 100f before you even think about slicing it!
Perfect every time


----------



## oc48

*brisket*

fat side up for 4-6 hours then wrap in foil for 4-6 hours and bam!


----------



## Texas Jeweler

polishciv said:


> i used to work at Pappas BBQ and it was a dry rub with fat side up and alternating heel/toe throughout the rack. smoked with mesquite/hickory (you could use cherry/pecan) at around 225-250 for like 10-18 hours depending on size and such... and then take it out and just let it sit for a bit. then separate lean/loose cuts of meat, trim and set it in the warmer til someone places an order.


__________________________________________________________________

I cook on a competition team and we follow much the same method. Allow 45 minutes a pound for cooking that temperatures. of 215 to 225. Last thing we do is foil wrap the meat to keep it from drying out. Goes into the warmer then and is guarded untill ready to slice and serve!


----------



## Captain Kyle

i cook it in foil and roll it around


----------



## Roger

I cheat, I was told years ago that the meat quits absorbing smoke after the temp reaches 140 degrees. I smoke mine fat side down till it reaches 140. Then I'll remove it from the smoker and place it in an aluminum roasting pan with a little apple juice and cover with aluminum foil. put in the oven till it reaches 190 degrees. Remove it, wrap it in a blanket and place in a cooler for 30 to 45 min. Pull out, slice it and enjoy. No complaints so far. Saves on quite a bit of wood and still tastes great.


----------



## bcj

Think it really depends on if you're using direct or indirect heat. I use indirect, so go with fat side up to allow the juices to flow through the meat. Don't use foil, but use a big green egg with a drip pan below the meat with beer in it to maintain moisture. If you use direct heat, makes sense to go fat side down to protect the meat.

Brian


----------



## sandybottom

I usually do both wrapped in foil. I'll start out fat side down because the fire is usually really going at first. The fat protects the meat from drying it out IMO..Then after a couple of hours I'll flip and let it smoke fat side up for a few more hours. It comes out perfect everytime with this technique. Key is never to let the flames hit the foiled meat. Sticking close to the pit is very important. You never know when the fire may get too hot and ruin your Brisket/or whatever your smoking.


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men

Ok, I always cook my briskets fat side up. I did try fat side down and I wasn't please with the finish product. I try to set my rotisserie temp around 190 to 210 degrees, no higher. this way I get a good half inch of a smoke line... I never foil during the cooking process, only to hold meat, after I let it cool off for about 20 minutes. I don't ever want it to continue cooking after I wrap them in the foil.
I know everyone has a different way. I say do what works for you. I learned by helping my dad and uncles cook for Catholic Church and K of C Bazaars etc... I still cook 100+ briskets twice a year for several K of C events.
I guess you can say I love to BBQ....


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*big green egg???*



bcj said:


> Think it really depends on if you're using direct or indirect heat. I use indirect, so go with fat side up to allow the juices to flow through the meat. Don't use foil, but use a big green egg with a drip pan below the meat with beer in it to maintain moisture. If you use direct heat, makes sense to go fat side down to protect the meat.
> 
> Brian


what the heck is a Big Green Egg?


----------



## Charles Helm

It is a ceramic grill. They are well insulated so they do not need a lot of heat and hold it in well.

Or so I am told.

Link


----------

